# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Menstruatie probleem??

## Déylanna

Hallo iedereen!!

Ik had even een vraag.
Ik ben rond mijn dertiende voor het eerst ongesteld geworden.
Ruim twaalf jaar lang is mijn menstruatie en cyclus regelmatig en goed geweest. Mijn menstruatie duurde altijd ongeveer drie dagen en ik had een cyclus van ongeveer 25 aan 26 dagen. :Smile:  Ik had altijd wel last van menstruatiepijn maar het was goed te doen.
De laatste paar maanden word de menstruatiepijn per maand erger. Eerder hielp het nog wel eens als ik een warme kruik in de buik legde, maar dat helpt nu allang niet meer. :Frown:  Mijn menstruatie komt nu opeens ook om de drie weken. Daarnaast is mijn cyclus opeens verandert naar 20 aan 22 dagen.
Tijdens de menstruatie verlies ik vaak ook redelijk grote stolsels.
De laatste drie maanden heb ik ook zo nu en dan opeens een dag dat ik ontzettende pijn in de onderbuik heb, terwijl ik op dat moment dan niet ongesteld ben en ook geen eisprong heb.
Zijn deze veranderingen iets om mij zorgen over te maken? :Confused:

----------


## snipper

http://www.gezondnu.nl/vragen/vragen..._bloedprop.php

Hoi Deylanna,

Als je op bovenstaande link klikt kun je een stukje lezen wat over een soortgelijk probleem gaat. Misschien herken je jezelf erin en heb je er wat aan.
Veel succes!

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Snipper.

Bedank voor de link. Ik heb er naar gekeken en het komt een beetje overéén met mijn klachten. Opzich heb ik voor de menstruatie geen bruine vloeiing/afscheiding, alleen deze maand heb ik het voor de eerste keer gehad. :Confused:  
Daarnaast heb ik dus ook regelmatig pijn in de onderbuik terwijl ik op dat moment dus niet ongesteld ben en ook geen eisprong kan hebben.
Op zich maak ik me best wel zorgen om het geen, aangezien mijn moeder ook altijd problemen had met haar menstruatie. Bij haar hebben ze de baarmoeder op jonge leeftijd moeten verwijderen. Ook mijn zus had altijd problemen en haar baarmoeder is ook op jonge leeftijd verwijderd.
Dus................Je snapt wel dat ik een beetje op mijn hoede ben.

Graag zou ik dan ook wel willen weten of er nog meer mensen zijn met deze menstruatieprobleem.

Groetjes,
déylanna.

----------


## Felice

Ik zou dus als ik jou was echt naar de huisarts gaan om dit te vragen en bespreken. Daar zijn ze voor immers. Maar ik hoop dat je ook reacties krijgt van vrouwen die het meegemaakt hebben zelf of van nabij.
Maak je wel tegelijk een afspraak met je huisarts...? Succes, Felice

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Felice,

Bedankt voor je reactie.
Ik ben ook zeker wel van plan om naar mijn huisarts te gaan, alleen hij is op het moment niet aanwezig. Ik denk dat hij vakantie heeft ofzo......... :Confused:  
Er is in de praktijk wel een vervangende arts voor hem aanwezig, maar ik bespreek het liever met mijn eigen huisarts. Hij kent me toch het beste.

Groetjes
Déylanna.

----------


## Felice

Hoi, dan zou ik vragen wanneer hij terug is van vakantie. En als dat (te) lang duurt, een andere arts kan in deze natuurlijk ook goed raad geven, en jij bent je vraag kwijt en hebt hopelijk een antwoord. En ze rapporteren het ook goed (in de computer) dus je arts weet er ook meteen van en jij kunt altijd nog terug gaan als hij er is.
Wens je sterkte en succes! Gewoon doén hoor!

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Felice

Ik heb er ook helemaal niets op tegen om naar een andere arts te gaan als mijn eigen huisarts er niet is. Maar ik heb twee hele slechte ervaringen gehad met vervangende huisartsen. Het is zeker niet zo dat ik alle huisartsen over één kam scheer. Dat zeker niet. Maar mijn vertrouwen is eerlijk gezegd wel een beetje gedaald in vervangende huisartsen. 
Ik kreeg namelijk in Januari 2006 ontzettende pijn in de bovenbuik en rug.
Ik ben toen naar een vervangende huisarts gegaan en zij zei dat ik waarschijnlijk een maagzweertje had en ze schreef me een drankje voor dat ik drie keer daags moest innemen. Ondanks dat drankje werd de pijn alleen maar erger. Een week later begon ik gal over te geven en verging in ondertussen van de pijn in de bovenbuik, rug en flank. We hebben toen midden in de nacht de huisartsenpost gebeld en de dokter kwam langs. Volgens hem had ik een maagslijmvliesontsteking en kreeg ik diclofinac voorgeschreven. De volgende ochtend hebben we onze eigen huisarts gebeld en die kwam kijken. En wat bleek................Ik moest met spoed naar het ziekenhuis. In het ziekenhuis ontdekten ze dat ik een acute alvleesklierontsteking had met een ontstekingswaarde van 4000.
Ik had dus geluk dat mijn eigen huisarts wel door had wat er met mijn aan de hand was. Dus nogmaals, ik vergelijk niet alle huisartsen met elkaar, maar je bent natuurlijk wel bang dat er weer een verkeerde diaganose wordt gegeven.

Maar ik ben het wel met je eens dat ik natuurlijk wel gewoon een afspraak kan maken met de vervangende huisarts en kijken wat die over mijn klacht zegt, en dan later alsnog naar mijn eigen huisarts. 

gr
Déylanna

----------


## Felice

OKé, ik begrijp je angst en weerstand Déylanna! Je hebt dan ook wel ''erg pech'' gehad die keer zeg! en misschien heb je assistenten in opleiding gehad. Die vervangen ook vaak en hebben ook vaak dienst op een huisartsenpost.
Ik ben benieuwd hoe het afloopt. Vertel je het nog?
Sterkte hoor! Felice

----------


## Agnes574

Oesje Déylanna,dat zijn idd geen leuke ervaringen!!
Hou het dan maar gewoon bij je eigen huisarts,die jou kent!!

Sterkte meid!!
Ag Xx

----------


## Déylanna

Dank je, Agnes. 
Het was inderdaad geen leuke ervaring en nu, bijna twee jaar later onder vindt ik nog dagelijks klachten van die alvleesklier ontsteking.
Ik loop ook nog steeds onder behandeling bij een mdl-arts. Ben nu zelfs in het Radboud in Nijmegen geweest voor een second opinion.
Daar heb ik 31 december een ct-scan gehad en ik krijg daar 21 januari de uitslag van. Dus het is nu een spannende tijd.


liefs
Déylanna.

----------


## Agnes574

Veel sterkte daarmee lieve meid...
Ik duim voor je in ieder geval;hopend op een goede uitslag!!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## mariannetjuh

wie kan mij helpen...?

ik ben nu al 2en een half a 3 weken ongesteld terwijl ik het normaal maar een paar dagen heb(2a3).
durf niet echt naar de dokter te gaan.
hoop dat iemand het herkent en dat het niet ernstig is.

Liefs marian

----------


## sanneke30

hallo
ben van pil veranderd 2 maanden terug en nu wordt ik niet meer ongesteld dacht eerst dat ik zwanger was test gedaan 2 x en bleek negatief
wat zou het kunnen zijn
wie kan me helpen

gr san

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi Sanneke,

Het kan maar goed zijn dat je menstruatie nu uitblijft door de verandering van de pil. Je lichaam krijgt nu toch opeens wat anders binnen. Ik zou als ik jou was het toch even voor de zekerheid navragen aan je huisarts, maar ik denk dat het niet zoveel te beteken heeft.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## sanneke30

ok dank je wel mijn huisarts is nu met vakantie en komt pas de 23 ste juli terug en die plaaats vervanger die ik nu heb neemt me niet serieus dus moet ik maar afwachten tot mijn eigen dokter weer terug is . is wel vervelend dat je niet ongesteld wordt nu want heb er flinke pijne buik van maar goed we moeten maar even afwachten dan
gr sannneke

----------


## Agnes574

Sanneke, pas aub op met flinke buikpijn!!
Wacht niet te lang om een arts te contacteren aub!!

Sterkte Xx

----------


## jazzy

Hey sanneke, Mijn zus heeft hier ok problemen mee gehad. Ze was ook van pil verandert en bleek uiteindelijk later een buitenbaarmoerlijke zwangerschap te hebben. Dan hoeft de zwangerschaptest dat niet gelijk aan te geven. Bij haar was het zo dat ze heel veel last van haar buik had maar meer an 1 kant bij de eierstokken. Haar menstruatie bleef telkens uit ondanks dat ze toch steeds zo,n gevoel had dat ze elk moment weer haar menstruatie zal kunnen krijgen. Ze kreeg op een gegevend moment zo,n buikpijn dat ze met speod naar het ziekenhuis is gegaan. En daar ondekten ze met een bloed test dat ze zwanger bleek te zijn maar het vruchtje buiten de baarmoeder nestelde. Je moet altijd je lichaam vertrouwen hoor. Dit geld voor elke vrouw. eEn zeurende pijn in de buik kan veel betekeken. Hoeft ook niet gelijk het ergste te zijn. Maar blijf er nooit te lang mee rond lopen hoor. Voel je eigen lichaam aan en probeer te ontdekken of het anders voelt dan normaal. Liefs Mariska...

----------

